
Do you think that branding is important? - logolix
I noticed a trend after working with several startups on branding projects.<p>Most of the founders have no idea about branding. Or they simply neglect to brand their business.<p>My question is: Why is that? Do you think that branding is not an important part of the business? Or is it because it all sounds vague and difficult to understand when someone explains it?
======
bizarre
I'd like to think that branding is extremely important in a business. However,
I think the value of branding varies depending on the area of business you're
in. Like, a social network is going to rely more on branding than a small
paper sales company.

~~~
logolix
Totally agree. What do you think about most of the tech startups though? The
ones that are selling a product online. Apps, SaaS, etc.

~~~
bizarre
Definitely depends on the product but any company doing business on the
internet should have some kind of decent branding. A mom and pop shop you
might see every once in a while on your way to a friend's place but with the
internet being so vast a company needs something to stick inside peoples
heads.

